# guns guns guns



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

ive got

colt anaconda .44 mag 
berretta m92fs 9mm
stoger .410 shotgun
colt defender .45ACP with laser sight
ruger 10/22
winchester .300 magnum 
grandpas old .20 gage shotgun
remington .22
taurus .357 mag 
mossberg 500 shotgun 
old snubby .38
eaa bunty hunter


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

here are some of mine. ( and my roomates)

Left to right

Cammo mossberg 500 in 12 guage

New England firearms 20 guage, breech load (single shot)

Mauser 98 (8mm)

Edit: forgot the ruger 10/22 in .22lr (has more money in it than was paid for it)

Mosbberg .22lr bolt rifle

Glock 17(?) in .40s&w

CZ52 in 7.62x25 (stolen)

Mossberg 500 20 guage

M44 (Mosen Naget) in 7.62x54

Kel-tec sub2000 in .40s&w that take glock 17 mags

Ruger mark II in .22;r

View attachment 107431


My birthday gift to myself a Springfield XD Subcompact 9mm (3im barrle)

View attachment 107432


----------



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

cool ive been thinkin about getting a xd in .45 how are they


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

my first gun, wilkinson arms .22 cal. L.R.

its pretty beat up, and jams after 3-4 shots but i still love it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My tec 9 and glock 30 (.45 cal)


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

im thinking of picking up a sig p226 .357 with an interchangable .40


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

you got damn people from the US make me jelous


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are some of mine, including shots of me and my GF shooting our AKMs.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Awesome collection, guys.

And it's always funny to see how most girls hold rifles/shotguns compared to how guys hold them - compare the two pics above...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Youll have to give her break. It was her first time shooting a gun like that and she barely weighs 100lbs!

The recoil did not bother her (5.56) but the actual weight of the rifle made her tired! lol


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's my two ladies. The first is an STI Lawman in .45. I carry her most of the year. But when it gets too hot out I carry my Kahr K9 (electroless nickel) 9mm
Here's the STI:
























Here's the Kahr:


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

all them guns are sweet all i have are hunting rifles.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> Youll have to give her break. It was her first time shooting a gun like that and she barely weighs 100lbs!
> 
> The recoil did not bother her (5.56) but the actual weight of the rifle made her tired! lol


man, you're lucky. my gf wont go near a gun. she even frowns at the prospect of me having one in the house...even when fully licensed.lol


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

u guys have lots of guns...anre you guys into war?


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

coolmint said:


> u guys have lots of guns...anre you guys into war?


big gun equals small dick!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

patriot said:


> u guys have lots of guns...anre you guys into war?


big gun equals small dick!!









[/quote]
its called compensating for a lack of ..............
If I ever fought in a war, I would be the guy with the select-fire glock


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Youd be the first dead man then with your select fire glock! There is a reason no one actually uses the Glock 18!

My choice for war would be an M-4 with a ton of goodies or my AKM-74 clone that is chambered in 5.56 NATO for pure reliability.

For a little longer range a G3 type rifle in .308 with a 4x scope would be perfect. Accuarte enough to make deadly shots with some ease and practice 500+ yards, but also have 20 round mags and select fire in case you need to lay down some lead in a hurry.

My next rifle I hope is a PTR-91 by JLD. The PTR-91 is a G3 clone. The JLD company actually bought the H&K tooling from Germany and brought it state side to produce the closest thing to a G3 one could buy with out dropping thousands of dollars.

As for compensating for anything, ask the girl above with the AKM-74!


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Youd be the first dead man then with your select fire glock! There is a reason no one actually uses the Glock 18!
> 
> My choice for war would be an M-4 with a ton of goodies or my AKM-74 clone that is chambered in 5.56 NATO for pure reliability.
> 
> ...


YOU would be the first man dead becuse your an civillian who has no understanding of what a weapon trully is!! 
leave the guns to the correct agencies i.e the military or police and find a more suitable hobby.


----------



## bushin82 (Mar 9, 2006)

you guys have a nice collection going 
mine is just getting started
mossberg 500 12 ga. 
ruger 10/22
savage .243
remington .17 HMR
AR 15 .223
Glock 21 .45 ACP


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

patriot said:


> Youd be the first dead man then with your select fire glock! There is a reason no one actually uses the Glock 18!
> 
> My choice for war would be an M-4 with a ton of goodies or my AKM-74 clone that is chambered in 5.56 NATO for pure reliability.
> 
> ...


YOU would be the first man dead becuse your an civillian who has no understanding of what a weapon trully is!! 
leave the guns to the correct agencies i.e the military or police and find a more suitable hobby.
[/quote]

And your name is Patriot? Which country? France? Even Canadians are smarter then you!

Youre right I have no understanding! The tens of thousands of rounds I have shot from scores of different weapons clearly must have been a figment of my imagination!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Youd be the first dead man then with your select fire glock! There is a reason no one actually uses the Glock 18!
> 
> My choice for war would be an M-4 with a ton of goodies or my AKM-74 clone that is chambered in 5.56 NATO for pure reliability.
> 
> ...


YOU would be the first man dead becuse your an civillian who has no understanding of what a weapon trully is!! 
leave the guns to the correct agencies i.e the military or police and find a more suitable hobby.
[/quote]

And your name is Patriot? Which country? France? Even Canadians are smarter then you!

Youre right I have no understanding! The tens of thousands of rounds I have shot from scores of different weapons clearly must have been a figment of my imagination!
[/quote]

dude...you look like one of my buddies from high school. i just noticed that.hahaha.

the canadian remark is stupid. but if all you do is fire bullets all day your brain must be soft














jk.lol.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Please leave this thread as a picture/compliment thread. There is no nead for discution on as to why we need them (and yes thats a need and a right.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

wow! thats some nice sh*t...I just have some camping toys...win.308....wingmaster 870......ruger 10/22.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

you people are nuts, i would love a gun, but im affraid i shoot someone








when i wanted to be a cop, my mom got scared about me carrying, and not for me for others


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Youd be the first dead man then with your select fire glock! There is a reason no one actually uses the Glock 18!
> 
> My choice for war would be an M-4 with a ton of goodies or my AKM-74 clone that is chambered in 5.56 NATO for pure reliability.
> 
> ...


YOU would be the first man dead becuse your an civillian who has no understanding of what a weapon trully is!! 
leave the guns to the correct agencies i.e the military or police and find a more suitable hobby.
[/quote]

And your name is Patriot? Which country? France? Even Canadians are smarter then you!

Youre right I have no understanding! The tens of thousands of rounds I have shot from scores of different weapons clearly must have been a figment of my imagination!
[/quote]

bottom line is that guns are for little men who cant fight....in my opinion that is!!.

i suggest you return to high school and get a proper education maybe then you might become a asset to your community and not a potential gun tottin liability.

prison or education its your life my friend.

and there is nothing stupid about canadians!!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

^^Ban the troller^^


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

well, I also dont agree with the canadian remark, but I do have a gun-safe in my basement with enough firepower in it to win a small war
AK-47 Folding Stock With Bayonet
View attachment 107812

Uzi Model B 9mm
View attachment 107813

Milkor MGL-140 , 6 Shot, Semi-Auto, 40mm Grenade Launcher
View attachment 107814

MP5 SD3
View attachment 107815

AR-15 Pre-Ban, Colt and Supporter Target Barrel
View attachment 107816

thats all I have time for now


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

patriot said:


> Youd be the first dead man then with your select fire glock! There is a reason no one actually uses the Glock 18!
> 
> My choice for war would be an M-4 with a ton of goodies or my AKM-74 clone that is chambered in 5.56 NATO for pure reliability.
> 
> ...


YOU would be the first man dead becuse your an civillian who has no understanding of what a weapon trully is!! 
leave the guns to the correct agencies i.e the military or police and find a more suitable hobby.
[/quote]

And your name is Patriot? Which country? France? Even Canadians are smarter then you!

Youre right I have no understanding! The tens of thousands of rounds I have shot from scores of different weapons clearly must have been a figment of my imagination!
[/quote]

bottom line is that guns are for little men who cant fight....in my opinion that is!!.

i suggest you return to high school and get a proper education maybe then you might become a asset to your community and not a potential gun tottin liability.

prison or education its your life my friend.

and there is nothing stupid about canadians!!
[/quote]

Something is seriously wrong with you!

I have no more time for a keyboard commando gun grabbing limpwristed hippie like yourself.









rayman, damn! I suppose you have your class III. Have you have been to the KCR machine gun shoot? You need to get rid of that WASR-10 and get a krink instead. Alot are available right now and would be up to par with your other weapons.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> well, I also dont agree with the canadian remark, but I do have a gun-safe in my basement with enough firepower in it to win a small war
> AK-47 Folding Stock With Bayonet
> View attachment 107812
> 
> ...


damn sweet


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

heres some guns


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Ive been looking for a krinkov for a while, but haven't found any


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

gvmsrayman said:


> well, I also dont agree with the canadian remark, but I do have a gun-safe in my basement with enough firepower in it to win a small war
> AK-47 Folding Stock With Bayonet
> View attachment 107812
> 
> ...


is that stuff even legal?
and ill bet the dumbest canadian is a thousand times smarter than you :laugh:


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

joey said:


> well, I also dont agree with the canadian remark, but I do have a gun-safe in my basement with enough firepower in it to win a small war
> AK-47 Folding Stock With Bayonet
> View attachment 107812
> 
> ...


is that stuff even legal?
and ill bet the dumbest canadian is a thousand times smarter than you :laugh:
[/quote]

canadians like every other people are not dumb .

how can weapons of this nature be kept by normal people? take a look at them crazy i think but then again its a free world (sort of )and i respect the laws of america that allow such hardware into the hands of non combatants but i still dont agree with that particular law.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

its all completely legal, paper-work and all. depends on the state. what causes frustration is getting a license for it all







+ getting grenades for the launcher, plus finding an area to use it that would be legal. usually at machine gun shoots grenades are allowed


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

gvmsrayman said:


> well, I also dont agree with the canadian remark, but I do have a gun-safe in my basement with enough firepower in it to win a small war
> AK-47 Folding Stock With Bayonet
> View attachment 107812
> 
> ...


which canada remark dont you agree with?

if all you can say is "well you guys can carry guns" and that is your only thing you got to say...then you are f*cking retarded.

i agree with the right to own a gun, and i feel that in some respects the canadian gun laws are a bit harsh....but look at stats?

how many hundreds or even thousands of ppl are killed every year in the US by guns?

you can say "well we have more ppl living here." but even if you just took the RATIO of deaths by guns to the population of your country im sure it would still blow away canada, the UK, or any of those kind of countries.

id rather have ppl who are mentally stable and have been trained and licensed properly have the guns instead of any dumb sh*t being able to get his hands on one.

i mean rayman, you dont seem like the kind of guy i would want to own all those guns i mean, your arsenal is something to be drooled over, its brilliant. but seriously, the fact that YOU own them all makes me uneasy. as you have proven that you arent the most level headed guy sometimes.







:rasp:

that said...i want a grenade launcher







. i could finally deal with that damned racoon problem in my back yard


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

guns dont kill people, you don't fool around with them. kids that play with real guns loaded or not are going to end up shooting themselves. Im much different than I may seem on the web. I am not crazy, I am a normal human being. I dont care for emo bands, classic rock is my style. All of the guns in my house are kept unloaded and usually have locks on the trigger when not on display. If this is what you are implying I have no plans to go on a killing spree because that is just plain stupid








just setting the record straight


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> guns dont kill people, you don't fool around with them. kids that play with real guns loaded or not are going to end up shooting themselves. Im much different than I may seem on the web. I am not crazy, I am a normal human being. I dont care for emo bands, classic rock is my style. All of the guns in my house are kept unloaded and usually have locks on the trigger when not on display. If this is what you are implying I have no plans to go on a killing spree because that is just plain stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mabey your a terrorist that's gonna help chris gorman kill people


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

im so jealous

how the fuk did u get a grenade launcher?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

gvmsrayman said:


> guns dont kill people, you don't fool around with them. kids that play with real guns loaded or not are going to end up shooting themselves. Im much different than I may seem on the web. I am not crazy, I am a normal human being. I dont care for emo bands, classic rock is my style. All of the guns in my house are kept unloaded and usually have locks on the trigger when not on display. If this is what you are implying I have no plans to go on a killing spree because that is just plain stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing that collection I have a vision in my head of some crazy focker running around blowing the sh*t out of anything he see's!

Where did you even get a grenade launcher? You rob a military depot or something?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

For the record my Canadian comment was a joke (I do hate the French however).

rayman have you considered building a krink? AKs are easy to build. I have built oone my self. You can buy a krink kit for around $400.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> guns dont kill people, you don't fool around with them. kids that play with real guns loaded or not are going to end up shooting themselves. Im much different than I may seem on the web. I am not crazy, I am a normal human being. I dont care for emo bands, classic rock is my style. All of the guns in my house are kept unloaded and usually have locks on the trigger when not on display. If this is what you are implying I have no plans to go on a killing spree because that is just plain stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing that collection I have a vision in my head of some crazy focker running around blowing the sh*t out of anything he see's!

Where did you even get a grenade launcher? You rob a military depot or something?








[/quote]

haha. no way man.

Rayman ties a Rambo headband around his head. cocks the grenade launcher....

then opens the door....

for the Girl Scouts ..... "no girls...i DONT want any cookies."....

lol.

i wasnt implying that man. im just still amazed at what the US considers "personal protection".lol. in canada our military cant even afford a grenade launcher, so theres no chance anyone else can own one up here.









no wonder there's such severe gang crime in the US. the gangs are as heavily armed as the police!


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I dont get it. We have a right and responcibility to own friearms. Believe it or not, the idea of the people (individuals owning firearms was to protect a nation from evil leaders/governemnt. Also our second ammendment in the only ammendment that guarentes our other rights.

I suggenst those that are anti-gun get a real educaiton. Those that are ignorant (and no thats not and insult) just not understant the magnatude and influence of firearms. They do not create voilence, they prevent it. Most anti-gun statistics are extreamly biased/sqewed. If I had the power no sort of firearm would be restricted.

O yea for those who dont know reaserch the NAtional Firearms Act and United States v. Miller (there should be no gun control....regardless it all tax code, none of them are illegal) and also The Gun Control Act of 1968. And if that doesnt convert ya then read about the "F Police"(the BATF).

For further reading: Unitended Consiquences by John Ross and Also Enimies Forign and Domestic (I cant remember who its by).

And for those who question me... This is my focus in school, and I would like to work with gun rights actavist for a career.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Uhhhh, not again. Can we just leave this thread to pics? There are plenty of other gun threads that already have open debates.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

Puff said:


> guns dont kill people, you don't fool around with them. kids that play with real guns loaded or not are going to end up shooting themselves. Im much different than I may seem on the web. I am not crazy, I am a normal human being. I dont care for emo bands, classic rock is my style. All of the guns in my house are kept unloaded and usually have locks on the trigger when not on display. If this is what you are implying I have no plans to go on a killing spree because that is just plain stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing that collection I have a vision in my head of some crazy focker running around blowing the sh*t out of anything he see's!

Where did you even get a grenade launcher? You rob a military depot or something?:laugh:
[/quote]

haha. no way man.

Rayman ties a Rambo headband around his head. cocks the grenade launcher....

then opens the door....

for the Girl Scouts ..... "no girls...i DONT want any cookies."....

lol.

*i wasnt implying that man. im just still amazed at what the US considers "personal protection".lol. in canada our military cant even afford a grenade launcher, so theres no chance anyone else can own one up here.







*

no wonder there's such severe gang crime in the US. the gangs are as heavily armed as the police!
[/quote]

That shyte was halarious


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this a thread about pictures of firearms. if you want to debate the right to bear arms then start a new thread.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

that was hilarious puff, I finally had the time today to finish taking pics, just 3 guns left out.
Desert Eagle .50 Cal.
View attachment 107937

Glock 9 MM Mod. 17 Pre Ban-CSH
View attachment 107938

Ruger 10/22 with Krinker Plinker Kit


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Here are some of my guns....more to come..Glock 23 .40, H&K USPc .45, Benelli M1, AR-15


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

gvmsrayman = DE .50 =


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats it We need a new thread. Pinned/stickied. All agout firearm pics. In fact make a damn firearm seciton. An all other discution in the pic thread should be deleated.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

Timmy44221 said:


> Thats it We need a new thread. Pinned/stickied. All agout firearm pics. In fact make a damn firearm seciton. An all other discution in the pic thread should be deleated.


Why dont you just join and post on a damn gunsite instead? This is a fish forum, the Lounge is public domain. People will bitch about anything, and they have the right to do so...as this forum is meant for discussion. I have had many threads ruined by many people who have posted in this thread, so everyone should turn off the waterworks.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> that was hilarious puff, I finally had the time today to finish taking pics, just 3 guns left out.
> Desert Eagle .50 Cal.
> View attachment 107937
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP RAY, you ahve desert eagles, grenadfe launchers, ak's, what are you a terrorist?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

rayman is actually osama bin laden...

lol

f*ck man. i love desert eagles...ive never touched one...or even seen one in real life...but its a great looking gun. how much does it weigh? and can you take a pic of it next to something for a size comparison?

like a popcan, dead person, or dildo? (jk)


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Desert Eagles are cool guns but as I am sure rayman will back me up on this, are worthless. They weigh a ton hold only seven rounds and damn near impossible to shoot accuratly after the first round.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

My Benelli Nova


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

JD7.62 said:


> Desert Eagles are cool guns but as I am sure rayman will back me up on this, are worthless. They weigh a ton hold only seven rounds and damn near impossible to shoot accuratly after the first round.


I agree all the way, but come on, 50 cal. pistol. you can blow someone's head off with it, not that i've tried







. if only I had a bipod for it







, Im not comparing it to a dildo puff








if you can see, in the left I have coins . they are quarters to give you comparison


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

have I got pics for you? yes, took them today.
my birds posing on my airsoft pulse gun, so no danger involved. the airsoft gun doesnt even fire









View attachment 108036

View attachment 108037

View attachment 108038

View attachment 108039

View attachment 108040


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

True 40mm Launcher or 38mm launcher??? Looking at the other stuff, Im guessin that you are either a FFL or have a small fortune in Tax Stamps to get Class III stuff. Either way, how in the hell do you get gernades??? I know for sure, unless you are military, those have to be illeagle. I can't see the BATFE allowing something like that.... I mean, what are you going to say "Hi, Im Joe Schmoe from JS Demolition Inc and need some gernades for a job".

lol.....

Anyway.... Ill grab the camera and snap some pictures of my stuf....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I have connections with army surplus


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

As Promised two post above, a sampling of my guns. I have a closet full of pistols, but the Lock does not like me right now and I can't get at them.

My Duty Weapon at work, a Glock 22 Compensated (40sw)









My brothers Glock 21(.45acp) that is on loan to me untill he gets back from Iraq









Two of my Glock together with their respective Ammo.









My Remington 870 Pump Shot gun in 12ga. Same as the duty shotgun I have bolted in my squad.









My Colt 6920 M4. Also have one of these bolted into my Squad, only it has full auto as well.









The deer slayer, and long distance eliminator. Heavy Barrel Savage 10FP LE in .308









And The Bunny Slayer, for those times when being discreet is of the utmost importance....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

supressors are class III correct?


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

You can buy grenade launchers with a class 3 license.

You can buy uzi's, miniguns, you name it.

All you ahve to do i do the like 3 mounds of paperwork, wait 3 months a valla, you can buy what ever you want........for a price, and anual taxes like you ahve never even heard of ( I think $50 per a gun, every year? ...ridiculous, I'll take illegal for 500 alex.)


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Its a $200 tax stamp for a class III, and yes suppresors are class III.


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

JYUB said:


> You can buy grenade launchers with a class 3 license.


You can buy old tanks too, My point was, you can not LEGALLY get the ammo for it. And I would have to look into it, but im pretty sure 40mm stuff is only for "Display" or of all things Flare Launching. The only other non-Military Use is police. They are making 40mm Bean Bag, delayed OC, and other such non-leathal rounds for it. Personally, I think it's a little scary that people are able to sell the unloaded, unprimed sleves for them.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Couple of mine that I have customed to suit my needs...










My Ruger mini 14 with Laser sight and flashlight, sniper scope with green and red reticle, telescopic stock, muzzlebreak, and a 40 round mag...

Other is Saiga 410 guage with 10 round mag and a folding stock... This gun is so fun, it can dump all 10 rounds in a few seconds...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

.870 express magnum (Pheasants/Grouse/deer)
Benelli Nova (pheasant/grouse)
Marling Model 60 .22 (Squirrel/rabbit/ etc)
Savage .17hmr (varmint/long distance pheasant shots)
Armalite M4 (Varmint/Coyote rifle/deer close range)
Kimber 1911 .45 (For fun, home protection)

I will be picking up some new deer rifles this winter too.

I hunt. A lot. Thats why I have guns.

It is not uncommon for people in this area to have 2-300 lbs of game meat in their deep freeze.

Got a problem with that?

I would LOVE to start a debate on this subject.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

nah man thats something to be proud of. Being able to feed yourself and your family using what was given to us in on this earth to use but not take advantage. I think its funny when people start saying hunting is [email protected] up and stuff. Only if they knew how the cows and chickens, etc. were killed.

I still have a sh*t load of venison, elk steaks and burger, and halibut/lingcod. I am good to go for awhile... Man Halibut over here was going for almost 18 bucks a pound at one time. I was like DAM, me and my bro just brought back 500 pound from Icy Bay Alaska, Halibut dealer, nah that will get u big azz fine. My buddy was slangen abalone and got caught. Dude got like a 25,000 fine and a week in jail. Crazy... hahaha...



94NDTA said:


> .870 express magnum (Pheasants/Grouse/deer)
> Benelli Nova (pheasant/grouse)
> Marling Model 60 .22 (Squirrel/rabbit/ etc)
> Savage .17hmr (varmint/long distance pheasant shots)
> ...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> .870 express magnum (Pheasants/Grouse/deer)
> Benelli Nova (pheasant/grouse)
> Marling Model 60 .22 (Squirrel/rabbit/ etc)
> Savage .17hmr (varmint/long distance pheasant shots)
> ...


yea, i have a problem with that.......wheres my meat? i'm all out and want more


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

870 wingmaster 12ga
mossberg 500 12ga
cva elipse hunter 50cal muzzleloader
ruger 10/22 with laminated stock, 20" SS fluted bull barrel
sig p226 9mm


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

JYUB said:


> You can buy grenade launchers with a class 3 license.
> 
> You can buy uzi's, miniguns, you name it.
> 
> All you ahve to do i do the like 3 mounds of paperwork, wait 3 months a valla, you can buy what ever you want........for a price, and anual taxes like you ahve never even heard of ( I think $50 per a gun, every year? ...ridiculous, I'll take illegal for 500 alex.)


200 bucks per transfer. you can't buy anything automatic post 1989 iirc. only if you have a manufacturers license. and you can't get anything class III illegally, that's a huge misconception. these weapons cost many thousands of dollars. sure you can probably make your own supressor, but an automatic weapon is not easy to come by.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

if i could hunt often and stock a seperate freezer with meat that i collected myself i'd do it in a heart beat. unfortunately, the closest drive to hunting grounds is about 2 hours from where i live.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

is AK some sort of a shooting instrument? if yes can somone provide me with a picture please thank you... (just curious)


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> is AK some sort of a shooting instrument? if yes can somone provide me with a picture please thank you... (just curious)


Google AK-47. That's what it's short for.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> is AK some sort of a shooting instrument? if yes can somone provide me with a picture please thank you... (just curious)


Google AK-47. That's what it's short for.
[/quote]

oh ok thanx...

....now that makes sence....


----------

